# XS Power or Kinetic ?



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Just gonna run one battery with a 250 amp alternator so I need it to perform any and all functions from starting to audio...which one do y'all like best?

I'm not trying to hear Optima or Sears, sorry. I'm building a show truck so the battery has to look nice too.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

I sell and work with both. TRUST ME, XS POWER! I will not state any reasons


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

XS or even Stinger are superior, if money is not a factor.

I'm using a Kinetic 2400, which works and looks great, 
and can be had for less.


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

EnerSys batts are they best available. Just make sure you are getting the virgin lead branding, not the recycled lead branding. Performance IS different, and so is warranty.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

XS Power and Stinger both have been the best I have used. Tried Kinetic in the F250 and will never use again.


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

Had BAD luck with Kinetik and Optoma!!!! NEVER AGAIN IS RIGHT.

XS for me.


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Genxx said:


> XS Power and Stinger both have been the best I have used. Tried Kinetic in the F250 and will never use again.





Booger said:


> Had BAD luck with Kinetik and Optoma!!!! NEVER AGAIN IS RIGHT.
> 
> XS for me.


I've had bad experiences with Optimas also.
What happened with the Kinetics?


----------



## Booger (Apr 27, 2007)

Battery wouldnt hold a charge after 4 months and Kinetik wouldnt cover it!!!

Spoke to several people at Kinetik and they could careless. Never again.


----------



## RNBRAD (Oct 30, 2012)

These look pretty good for snow cars/trucks.


Taylor Billet Aluminum Optima Battery Trays 48220 - SummitRacing.com


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Pitmaster said:


> I've had bad experiences with Optimas also.
> What happened with the Kinetics?


Same as stated. Bought 2 Kinetics worked for about 14 months then would not longer take or hold a charge. Kinetic stance was it must have been my fault they would no longer work. Only batteries I have ever had an issue with. I have had the Autozone Durlast last 3 times as long.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

XS Power it is then. 
Optima isn't even a consideration anymore...their quality is beyond bad IMHO. 
I've had 4 blue tops go bad as well as several red and yellow in a friends boat over the last 2 years. 
We run XS in our tube chassis drag cars so I know they're good...jut wasn't sure if Kinetik was as good or better. Now I know.


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Booger said:


> Battery wouldnt hold a charge after 4 months and Kinetik wouldnt cover it!!!
> 
> Spoke to several people at Kinetik and they could careless. Never again.





Genxx said:


> Same as stated. Bought 2 Kinetics worked for about 14 months then would not longer take or hold a charge. Kinetic stance was it must have been my fault they would no longer work. Only batteries I have ever had an issue with. I have had the Autozone Durlast last 3 times as long.


Thanx for the heads-up I'll keep an eye on mine, and cross my fingers.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

My kinetik is over 8 years old and still works fine


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

I went with an XS Power D4800


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

Nobody uses Odyssey? those are supposed to be very good deep cycle batteries. The Sears Platinum batteries are rebadged Oddysey batteries and can be had for relatively cheap.


----------



## Audiolife (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is a heads up test with a few different batteries. Kind of funny how some of the specs seem not to matter with end result and I would say for sure I don't think a diehard platinum is the same as a regular odyssey judging from this. Winch pull was close but music listening with camp lights wasn't.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

HIS4 said:


> Nobody uses Odyssey? those are supposed to be very good deep cycle batteries. The Sears Platinum batteries are rebadged Oddysey batteries and can be had for relatively cheap.


Surprised it took this long for someone to suggest this. +1 on Odyssey.


----------



## profundus-sanus (Nov 1, 2010)

die hard platinums are rebadged odysseys actually.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

What kind of show truck?


----------



## D-Bass (Apr 27, 2012)

XS, Stinger SPP, Odyssey, Platinum, same thing.


----------



## Richv72 (May 11, 2012)

I didnt realize the xs power battery looked any better than any other battery.


----------



## Pitmaster (Feb 16, 2010)

Audiolife said:


> My kinetik is over 8 years old and still works fine


That's what I'm talkin' about .


----------

